# how much light should i put in the fry tank?



## EHUDI7 (Sep 7, 2003)

how much light should i put in the fry tank?


----------



## EHUDI7 (Sep 7, 2003)

up


----------



## maniac_richboy (Feb 1, 2004)

however much light that suits them best!


----------



## T-L-N-E (Dec 24, 2003)

put them plants and I think that they like darknes!


----------

